# Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch



## Seneca (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab gestern einen ziehmlich dicken 30er Barsch ausgenommen (überhaupt mein erster Barsch den ich verwerten will) und im hinteren Teil ein großes Organ vorgefunden (größer als alle anderen Organe), was ein bisschen wie eine große Made aussah und weiß/geblich gefärbt war. Innen war es hohl und hatte insgesamt eine schwammige Konsistenz.

War das der Hoden? Ist es normal, dass der eine solche Größe hat bei Barschen um die Jahreszeit? Oder könnte das eine krankhafte Verädnerung sein?

Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen!#h


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

Hoden???
also, wenn Du da noch ´nen Penis gefunden hättest, würde ich behaupten, daß war weder ein Barsch noch sonst ein Fisch.

Siggi


----------



## FranzJosef (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

Vielleicht war's ja ein Rogner? |rolleyes :g


----------



## Seneca (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hoden???
> also, wenn Du da noch ´nen Penis gefunden hättest, würde ich behaupten, daß war weder ein Barsch noch sonst ein Fisch.
> 
> Siggi



Auch wenn du das hier vielleicht ins Lächerliche ziehen willst...Ich fänds eher peinlich, wenn wenn Du nicht wüßtest dass Fische Hoden haben. Dies ist nämlich genau wie bei uns Menschen das Organ, in dem die Spermien heranreifen.

Meine Frage war einfach nur wie genau dieses Organ beim Barsch aussieht und ob es sein kann, dass es die 5-fache Größe der Leber einnimmt oder ob an dem Fisch was "faul" war, da ich ihn gerne verzehren möchte. 
Wenn mir keine ernsthafte Antwort darauf gegeben werden kann, dann antowortet doch bitte gar nicht.


----------



## Fin (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

Bilder wären interessant. Wo hast du den Barsch gefangen? Größer als alle anderen Organe?


----------



## dc1981 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

Vieleicht wäre das ja hilfreich!!!
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=organ...7&start=46&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:20,i:224


----------



## Fin (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

@dc1981

Welche Informationen sind gemeint? Das Bild "Innere Organe einer Forelle?"


----------



## Seneca (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

@Fin:
Habe leider kein Foto machen können. Der Barsch wurde in der Leine gefangen. Das Organ war das größte aller Organe und saß im Afterbereich. Kann es sein, dass um diese Zeit schon die Geschlechtsorgane der Barsche anschwellen? Die haben ja eigetnlich erst Anfang des Jahres Laichzeit.

@dc1981:
Das Foto ist ja leider von einer (weiblichen) Forelle und nicht von einem (männlichen) Barsch.


----------



## Tomasz (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

Die letzten Barsche, die ich entnommen habe, hatten sowohl Rogen oder auch Milch angesetzt. Die Geschlechtsorgane, in denen sich die Milch oder der Rogen befindet, liegt zwischen dem Darm und der Schwimmblase und reicht bis in die Afterregion. Je nach Reife und ob der Fisch nun vollgefressen ist odernicht, können die Geschlechtsorgane dabei größer sein als der Darm oder eben nicht. Spätestens im März/April sind sie die prallsten Organe im Fisch.  
Von daher tippe ich bei Deinem Barsch mal auf einen Milchner.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frage zu Innereien beim Barsch*

Meine letzten Barsche hatten auch sowas langes weißes. Aber Barsche haben sehr wenig Organe/Innereien, oder meine ich das nur? Die hat man schnell ausgenommen.


----------

